# Wildcat4



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

All-New Arctic Cat Wildcat 4-Seater Coming February 2013 - The Wildcat4!

^^^^^^


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

one of my friends is a die hard cat fan, hed love this


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

I actually like it...affording it..different story!!


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

That thing is crazy long


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Josh82 said:


> That thing is crazy long


Thats what she said


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

ur front tires would def. be out of the mud hole before the back even entered LOL


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I know it's in the price range as the xp900rzr 4 and commander 4. But dayum 20k. I would have to sale my 1st born for that price tag.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

20k i could have a one of a kind jeep scrambler.....i think i will pass i wouldnt never have anything over 15k loaded to the max with what i wanted on it...let alone stock.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

This will end up being on one of those "epic fail" posters.


----------

